# Fehler bei emerge --sync rsync: failed to connect

## Blade_Runner_80

Hallo

Wenn ich 

```
emerge --sync
```

 ausführen will kommt immer diese fehlermeldung.

rsync:failed to connect to 62.197.40.130 No route to host (113)

rsync: error in socket IO (code10) at clientserver.c(107) [receiver=2.6.8]

Der Fehler tritt auf nach dem ich ein 

```
emerge --update --deep World
```

 gemacht habe und danach ein 

```
etc-update
```

.

Ich denke es ist ein Netzwerkproblem.

Meinen Router kann ich anpingen, aber zB  

```
ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com
```

 (wie es in der Anleitung steht) geht nicht

Ich habe schon alle Netzwerkeinstellungen überprüft kann aber keinen Fehler finden und brauche eure hilfe.

----------

## Finswimmer

Geht es wenn du "route add default gateway $router-ip" machst?

----------

## freigeist

Poste mal deine /etc/conf.net

Poste mal die Ausgabe von ifconfig

Poste mal die Ausgabe von route

Poste mal deine /etc/resolv.conf

Vermutlich ist die default route nicht oder nicht richtig gesetzt, versuch mal was ein route add default gw <ip vom router> bringt. Benutzt du dhcpcd oder eine feste IP?

Edit: Mist war zu spät  :Razz: 

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

die /etc/conf.net gibt es nicht.

ifconfig:

eth1

inet addr:192.168.0.3 Bcast 192.168.0.255 Mask 255.255.255.0

UP Broadcast Running Multicast MTU:1500 Metric:1

lo

Link encap:Local Loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask 255.0.0.0

UP Loopback Running Multicast MTU:16436 Metric:1

/etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 192.168.0.1

domain homenetwork

wenn ich route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eingebe kann ich wieder den pingbefehl ausführen.

Nach dem neustart geht es aber wieder nicht.

hier noch meine /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.6 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

ausgabe von route -n

Destination -- Gateway -- Gemask --    Flags -    Metric-   Ref - Use -Iface

192.168.0.0 -- 0.0.0.0 -- 255.255.255.0 -- U - 0 - 0 - 0 - eth0

192.168.0.0 -- 0.0.0.0 -- 255.255.255.0 -- U - 0 - 0 - 0 - eth1

127.0.0.0 -- 127.0.0.1 -- 255.0.0.0 -- UG - 0 - 0 - 0 - lo

0.0.0.0 -- 192.168.0.1 -- 0.0.0.0 -- UG - 0 - 0 - 0 - eth1

----------

## Finswimmer

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

ohne s

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )
> 
> ohne s

 

warum ohne "s" ??

ohne "s" geht es gar nicht da kommt netzwerk nicht ereichbar.

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

hab den Fehler gefunden.

vor dem Systemupdate war der eth0 mein Firewire und der eth1 mein Ethernet.

nach dem systemupdate ist es jetzt wahrscheinlich andersrum.

Wenn ich jetzt den default gw auf eth0 lege geht es.

Kann ich mir anzeigen lassen was der eth0 und der eth1 für Geräte sind?

----------

## Finswimmer

route_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

so gehts bei mir.

aber solange nun alles bei dir geht, ists doch super  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## freigeist

Bei mir ist es auch routes (mit s), ohne s sollte eigentlich nicht gehen  :Razz: 

Ist zumindest in der net.example nur mit s.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> config_eth0="10.100.110.1 netmask 255.255.0.0"
> 
> routes_eth0=("default via 10.100.0.1")
> ...

 

----------

## freigeist

 *Blade_Runner_80 wrote:*   

> hab den Fehler gefunden.
> 
> vor dem Systemupdate war der eth0 mein Firewire und der eth1 mein Ethernet.
> 
> nach dem systemupdate ist es jetzt wahrscheinlich andersrum.
> ...

 

Vielleicht verrät dir dmesg | grep eth0 das was du wissen willst?

----------

